# Real Crown Prince in a Good Shape!



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I was searching for soemthing when I found this....I saw on TV many times before,,but first time shirtless!



































He looks a brave guy





lol





I'm not a fan, but it's interesdting to see their private life (Instagram): http://instagram.com/faz3#

==
No Comment


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

It's not like he has anything better to do (besides punish infidels and take walks through his dads billion dollars of oil refinery assets).....


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

hes a perfect example of how average dude can get a hot gf


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

thats so cute how that guy and little girl both are talking on their phones (or shes pretending to)


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I think he fights the Mountain in the next episode of GoT.


----------

